# Richfield, Ohio Slot Car Show - When???



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Has anyone heard from Brad Bennett as to when the Richfield, OH show will be? I have not received any flyers or emails concerning the show. I know it should be coming up soon - sometime in April or May?

Anyone heard from Brad?

Thanks


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Jeff-

Always on my site www.SlotCarJohnnies.com but info below see you there!

April 27th, 2008, Ohio, Model Motoring Car Club, Vintage Slot Car Show Richfield SAME LOCATION NEW NAME Quality Inn, Richfield, OH. (330) 659-6151 Exit 11 Ohio TPK. Tables are $25 each through October 8th, after this date $30.00. Open 9:30am-4pm, Adm. $3, Under 12 Free. Floor Rights $25. For more information, contact Brad Bennett at: [email protected]


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Brad's show is on April 27th at the Richfield Quality Inn.
Dealer set up 8AM
contact Brad Bennett at: [email protected]


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Mike,

I have sent Brad three emails in the last two weeks with no response....no flyer....no mailing address. 

If you have this info, please advise. Phone number? address? Thanks...


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Brad Bennett
P O Box 13112
Fairlawn OH 44334-0112
330-666-6057
Another E-mail address
[email protected] 

I believe this is an address at work


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Mike,

Thanks for all your help! Normally by now I would have received a flyer from Brad.
Not like him to not send me one!


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeff
Brad does not send out his flyers, I do
The mailing was dropped the 2nd week of Feb.
Don't know what happened to yous

Mike


----------

